# Word of the Day - Allegiance



## Jace (Jul 4, 2022)

Allegiance..n.

Def.: Loyalty or the obligation of loyalty 

I pledge allegiance..... 

  (Go on and say it..on this day...when was the last time you did?)


----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

I say it all the time, when I can't sleep at night.  I do the pledge, I sing the songs in my head.  The national anthem, America the Beautiful, Yankee Doodle Dandy, yeah I know I am weird.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 4, 2022)

The Allied Allegiance of WW 2 was a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2022)

".............and to the Republic, for Richard Stands..........."
I thought allegience was spelled with an e in the middle but I am wrong it is allegi*a*nce.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> ".............and to the Republic, for Richard Stands..........."
> I thought allegience was spelled with an e in the middle but I am wrong it is allegi*a*nce.


"One nation, invisible"    Remember how we used to mispronounce this in grade school?


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 4, 2022)

I pled allegiance to Senior Forums with respect to political posts and possibly other very naughty stuff


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Sometimes, it _appears_ that a person is demonstrating more *allegiance*
to their car or their other possessions, than to the people around them.


----------

